# Taurus 740 slim



## IG102279 (Jun 24, 2012)

I recently bought a Taurus 740. The gun is pretty small but wanted something small for carrying. I have big hands so I had to get a pinky extension but having trouble finding a rubber grip to fit. Any suggestions on what to use or try?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't have a clue. I have the PT-709 and have wondered the same thing. My hands engulf the grip on my gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Big hands or not, adding length to a pistol's grip complicates concealing it.
It is a pistol's grip, which is the part that's most difficult to hide.
If you bought a small gun because it was to be easier to conceal, adding a grip extension to its magazine defeats that purpose.

Just something to think about.

If you want to increase the grip's circumference, you can make your own accessory rubber over-grip by cutting a section from a bicycle tube.
Get a discarded, punctured tube from a nearby cycle shop, and cut lengths from it that will slip over your pistol's grip.


----------

